# Abu Dhabi Job Offer



## heathcliffe54

I am a new member and would really appreciate any advice members could give me on an offer my husband has received from Abu Dhabi.

My husband works as a quality engineer in the aircraft engine industry. We have two small children (aged 3 and 1) and the whole family would be relocating to Abu Dhabi. From info I secured from the internet, the offer seems to be insufficient for us to sustain a decent standard of living considering elevated accommadation costs and private education costs.

The offer is:

Basic Salary: 
AED. 9,744.00 Per Month

Housing Allowance: 
AED. 10,417.00 Per Month 

Utility & Transport Allowance: 
AED. 2,000.00 Per Month

Uniform allowance: 
AED. 120.00 Per Month(When Applicable)

Monthly Total: 
AED. 22,161.00 

Probationary Period: 
Three (3) months commencing on the date of joining. 

Insurance: 
Medical & Dental treatment will be provided for the employee and eligible family members who are resident in UAE.

Annual Leave: 
Entitled for 22 working days per annum. Leave cannot be availed during probationary period.

Air Travel 
Company provides One economy class air travel tickets for self on final joining, final repatriation from Abu Dhabi and annually when proceeding on annual leave. 

Location: 
Abu Dhabi/Al Ain 

Length of contract: 
Open End

Any advice for us please? Many thanks


----------



## FItOutGuy

That is insufficient. What's his salary at the moment?


----------



## heathcliffe54

FItOutGuy said:


> That is insufficient. What's his salary at the moment?


The offer is only £6.5k per annum over what he earns at the moment. There is no allowance for education, relocation, flights etc? 

Thanks.


----------



## FItOutGuy

School fees really should be included as should a higher accommodation budget. AD is more expensive than Dubai and you'll need three bedrooms. He needs to renegotiate.


----------



## heathcliffe54

FItOutGuy said:


> School fees really should be included as should a higher accommodation budget. AD is more expensive than Dubai and you'll need three bedrooms. He needs to renegotiate.


Thanks FItOutGuy, appreciate your help. What do you think of the basic? x


----------



## 4drsupra

can I ask which company this is...


----------



## heathcliffe54

4drsupra said:


> can I ask which company this is...


Hi there, the company is AMMROC


----------



## FItOutGuy

heathcliffe54 said:


> Thanks FItOutGuy, appreciate your help. What do you think of the basic? x


Not much. I find it low tbh. Will you be working?


----------



## heathcliffe54

FItOutGuy said:


> Not much. I find it low tbh. Will you be working?


No, I'm not planning to work. I'll be home with the kids (aged 3 and 1).


----------



## FItOutGuy

Then he needs to negotiate more. You want to live comfortably yes? Presumably you'll be sending the three year old to nursery when he/she is four?


----------



## heathcliffe54

FItOutGuy said:


> Then he needs to negotiate more. You want to live comfortably yes? Presumably you'll be sending the three year old to nursery when he/she is four?


Yes, we would be sending him to nursery. We had hoped to live in UAE for about 5 years and save some money at the same time but it's looking unlikely if we cannot secure a better offer. 

This is the first offer he has had - hopefully he will receive more. He has refused the offer now tho.


----------



## FItOutGuy

Has he tried Qatar or any other countries?


----------



## heathcliffe54

Yes, applied for a couple in Qatar too. Sure something he feels is worth it will come up! Fingers crossed. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## FItOutGuy

Good. Wages are better there. Let us know how you get on


----------



## heathcliffe54

FItOutGuy said:


> Good. Wages are better there. Let us know how you get on


I will, thanks for your help


----------



## bell02

*ADAT offer*

I have also been offered a job with ADAT.

Not excepted it yet, and now re-thinking due to lots of negative reviews about the company and the way they treat their employee's!!!

Does anyone work for them?

Are they really that bad???

feedback would be greatly appreciated at this time.


----------



## chucktownmo

So did your husband get a better offer


----------



## aero55

Hello There...

Just new on this thread while searching info on AMMROC. Saw some messages going around AMMROC and its offer etc. Does any one can share how long its been taking for security clearance. I am also in the process but haven't yet heard since 3 weeks. 

Can any one already working with AMMROC share their experience about work environment and hows it like to be working for such newly established company.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

heathcliffe54 said:


> I am a new member and would really appreciate any advice members could give me on an offer my husband has received from Abu Dhabi.
> 
> My husband works as a quality engineer in the aircraft engine industry. We have two small children (aged 3 and 1) and the whole family would be relocating to Abu Dhabi. From info I secured from the internet, the offer seems to be insufficient for us to sustain a decent standard of living considering elevated accommadation costs and private education costs.
> 
> The offer is:
> 
> Basic Salary:
> AED. 9,744.00 Per Month
> 
> Housing Allowance:
> AED. 10,417.00 Per Month
> 
> Utility & Transport Allowance:
> AED. 2,000.00 Per Month
> 
> Uniform allowance:
> AED. 120.00 Per Month(When Applicable)
> 
> Monthly Total:
> AED. 22,161.00
> 
> Probationary Period:
> Three (3) months commencing on the date of joining.
> 
> Insurance:
> Medical & Dental treatment will be provided for the employee and eligible family members who are resident in UAE.
> 
> Annual Leave:
> Entitled for 22 working days per annum. Leave cannot be availed during probationary period.
> 
> Air Travel
> Company provides One economy class air travel tickets for self on final joining, final repatriation from Abu Dhabi and annually when proceeding on annual leave.
> 
> Location:
> Abu Dhabi/Al Ain
> 
> Length of contract:
> Open End
> 
> Any advice for us please? Many thanks


As I was reading your post, I knew exactly what company you were describing. I cannot imagine how you can make it making so little $$. The offer I got was quite higher than what you are explaining and I am going there alone, my wife and kids (5&4) are going back to Turkey; and with a USAF retirement, I still don't think we are going to make enough! Good luck with getting on somewhere else!

Bounty Hunter


----------

